# Monster Mud Reaper



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm working on a new project. This is Grim, my latest creation:

http://hometown.aol.com/howloweenqueen/grim.html

I'm hoping to finish him by Monday, but with the humidity right now, it's taking forever to dry.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks awesome so far. This is another of the millions of projects on my "list" that I gotta do someday.


----------



## haunt_master11 (Aug 26, 2005)

Wow!! Looks awesome Ghostess!! I too need to make some monster mud creations, but I have no time  .


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Excellent work! Your prop is looking fantastic.


----------



## sgtdrpepper (Aug 26, 2005)

That looks great. I am just gatering supplys to start my first MM creature. Thanks for posting those great pics.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks y'all!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

How did I miss seeing this? ugh
Grim looks great, Ghostess! 
Did he dry over the weekend? I'm looking forward to seeing him painted.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks! Yeah, he did dry over the weekend; I finally brought him inside the house cuz it was just WAY too humid for him to dry in the garage. I ended up with 3 coats of monster mud as of last night. I decided to give him one more coat this morning, so as soon as that is dry, he'll finally get some paint. I want him to be good and sturdy, even if it means he'll be heavier. He lost some of his folds in the robe during the mudding process, but I was going for a stone look, not a fabric-y look that a lot seem to end up like. Hopefully by tomorrow he will be finished!

Now I'm back to giving Frank a new body!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Uh oh!....Looks like I owe you a skull, lol. Man that's a nice reaper. Does it seem like the 1" PVC will be able to support the weight long term?


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Why thank you Mr Vlad... and now for your viewing pleasure (or displeasure) I present to you.........

Grim, the rest of the story.......

http://hometown.aol.com/howloweenqueen/grim.html


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Oh yeah, I definitely think the 1" PVC will hold up...lol


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow. That turned out excellent! Good job.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

That is soo cool, I love him


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

He turned out great Ghostess! The paint really brings out all the details in his robe...love the way you draped it  Good job!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Added that to my To do list


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks y'all! He didn't turn out quite like I envisioned, but he's a keeper!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Ghostess said:


> Why thank you Mr Vlad... and now for your viewing pleasure (or displeasure) I present to you.........
> 
> Grim, the rest of the story.......
> 
> http://hometown.aol.com/howloweenqueen/grim.html


He looks great! Nice work Ghostess. Looks like he will give you years of service. I like the final paint job.


----------

